# M18 LED Worklight - 20 hours - Super Dim



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

This works great for me. $5.00 at Harbor Freight.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Is the battery dead? Have had no problems with any of the led lights. Contact Milwaukee they'll get it straightened out.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Might of been that the batteries were too cold if it's been cold there lately.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

Were you using the compact battery or the XC battery?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

The battery shows 4 LEDs so she is charged... just went and tried one of my other batteries. Same thing. They are both the XC batteries.

Must be a bad LED. They are supposed to start dieing off but I thought around 10,000 hours or so. I'll have to check that out.

Great weather this month in Edmonton. This morning only -1 C. That's one degree below freezing for you non metric folks.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for the update - I've been considering getting one. I have the standard blub one now, it's ok for the most part, though I've not had many LED flashlights.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had the LED for quite a while and haven't noticed any "dimming". You must have gremlins! Just bought the M12 LED light!:thumbsup:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

*Udate::001_huh:

*My goodness the LED worklight Cat # 2735-20 uses a _"__LED bulb that cannot be replaced"_. "_Attempting to remove the bezel will damage tool_".

^^ Ya baby that's he one I got.

A *$79 flashlight* and you can't replace the bulb.

Geez I have a +20 year old 1/2 Magnum drill that still chews through anything. 

Obviously the company has been taken over by I don't know who or what but it should be illegal to sell  under what was a good company name.

I'm getting totally perplexed with this company.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


> *Udate::001_huh:
> 
> *My goodness the LED worklight Cat # 2735-20 uses a _"__LED bulb that cannot be replaced"_. "_Attempting to remove the bezel will damage tool_".
> 
> ...


You and me both.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You're not supposed to have to change the bulb because it's not supposed to go dim. If it ain't that old, I'd send it back under warranty.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Not old. Bought it December 21.

Warranty is limited lifetime to the original purchaser for a LED Work Light. I'm not sure what that means (limited) but it sounds good.

However HD 90 day return policy is easier although they don't have the lights in that often. I've only had the unit 50, 60 days.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Not old. Bought it December 21.
> 
> Warranty is limited lifetime to the original purchaser for a LED Work Light. I'm not sure what that means (limited) but it sounds good.
> 
> However HD 90 day return policy is easier although they don't have the lights in that often. I've only had the unit 50, 60 days.


Buy a new one and then take back the old one with the new receipt. Tell them it did not work to your satisfaction and you want a refund.



:whistling2:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

The Milwaukee website shows three service centers in both edmonton and calgary. They will fix you up, I've had nothing but good experiences at the milwaukee service center here
Even had a few things replaced no questions asked that probably shouldn't have been replaced :whistling2:


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Bad unit probably. They don't want you to change the LED because it is attached to the reflector, I think they use the reflector as a heat sink. 

I've been using my M12 light since Christmas. Seems to work great.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I need a good rechargable drop light...right now im rolling with a hand held and makita 18 volt and i need something that lasts longer...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> This works great for me. $5.00 at Harbor Freight.


Aftershock, what the **** does this have to do with the OP's post? Did he ask about some cheap ****ing head lamp?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I need a good rechargable drop light...right now im rolling with a hand held and makita 18 volt and i need something that lasts longer...


Makita Florescent?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

That's better. Got a new light this morning. 

My apologies for the neatness of the crawlspace  but I had to clean it up for the furnace guys. Prior to moving the furnace in there I was just going to seal her up. She is 20 feet to the back wall.

New light is now running and I'll leave her on steady for 20 hours or so. See what happens with this one.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Aftershock, what the **** does this have to do with the OP's post? Did he ask about some cheap ****ing head lamp?


Point taken and remembered.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Makita Florescent?


 what kind of run time do you get with that..?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

daveEM said:


> *Udate::001_huh:
> 
> *My goodness the LED worklight Cat # 2735-20 uses a _"__LED bulb that cannot be replaced"_. "_Attempting to remove the bezel will damage tool_".
> 
> ...


Maybe you need to shop around a little more!!
http://www.toolbarn.com/milwaukee-2735-20.html?ref=base&gclid=CImGpq3StLUCFY9AMgodgWQAkA


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> Maybe you need to shop around a little more!!
> http://www.toolbarn.com/milwaukee-2735-20.html?ref=base&gclid=CImGpq3StLUCFY9AMgodgWQAkA


Damn. Just like electricians. Always a faster gun eh? 

Just gotta keep looking.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

captkirk said:


> I need a good rechargable drop light...right now im rolling with a hand held and makita 18 volt and i need something that lasts longer...


Well you probably don't want to change brands but I just ran the new M18 for 12 hours on the XC (large) battery.

Milwaukee's batteries have 4 LEDs that graph the charge left. One of those would light when I pushed the test button. 

Putting the battery in the charger it was on the second LED in less than 5 minutes leaving me to believe she would have run the light for a fair bit of time yet.

Flash light is still cool to the touch. LEDs are the way to go methinks.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

captkirk said:


> what kind of run time do you get with that..?


Never timed it, a couple hours though. I took the incan bulb out of the top and put an LED Milwaukee drop into it too, for it's a LED flashlight too.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

LED lights are have two stages:

1. Regulated, in other words bright, with a consistent light level over time

2. Unregulated, in other words, gets dimmer and dimmer over time until it dark (length of time ~ about twice that of regulated.

So what that could mean is: for the first 8 hours the light is bright as can be, and between hours 8 and 24 it gradually becomes dimmer. This happens because the voltage is too high for the LEDs to used without destroying them so they use a voltage regulator. as the battery is depleted the voltage level falls until the regulator drops out then the LEDs get the voltage from the battery without regulation.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

The M18 LED is running full bore the 12 hours. Probably regulated at 5 volts constantly.


----------

